
Snapchat already has a 'sell' rating, and the analyst thinks it will crash 58% - rock57
http://www.businessinsider.com/snap-stock-sell-rating-pivotal-research-2017-3
======
fullshark
_The_ analyst said that??

~~~
detaro
the analyst behind "the" (singular) sell rating discussed in the article
probably?

